# Chinese Astrology



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 10, 2005)

If you dont know ask me! All i need is your birthday! MM-DD-YY!! Just let me know! 

Nov 16th, 1987!! 

IM A RABBIT!

Go figure!


There is also dog and pig, but I can only have 10 options!


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 10, 2005)

I was born in 1978, that makes me a horse. 

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 10, 2005)

Me 1977. I think I am a snake I might be wrong. My hubby is 1975.


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 10, 2005)

I need day month and year!!


----------



## Shuu (Aug 10, 2005)

1986, tiger. Rawr.


----------



## Zee (Aug 10, 2005)

Im an OX - May 1973

Goes well with my star sign Taurus and an Ox GREAT !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 10, 2005)

Im a Dog 11/24/82 ! ..guess thatexplains why i can tend to be a B****..haha j/k .. i looked it up andheres what it says about us doggies. 

In the West, the Dog is man's best friend, but in Chinese Astrologythis Sign is a little more unpredictable than that. Dogs _are_loyal, faithful and honest and always stick to their firm codes ofethics. However, this Sign has trouble trusting others. It's generallyquite trustworthy itself -- except for the occasional "little whitelies" the Dog tells in order to make things go more smoothly. The Dogmakes a wonderful, discreet and loyal friend (despite any white lies)and is an excellent listener. This Sign tends to root for the underdogand its keen sense of right and wrong makes it duty-bound to the core.The Dog's mantra seems to be, Live right, look out for the littlepeople and fight injustice whenever possible.

Dogs can also be rather dogmatic, too. They don't go in for lightsocial banter; instead, they go straight for home, expostulating on thetopics that are most important to them. At these times the Dog'snarrow-minded or stubborn side can become apparent; this Sign hastrouble staying light and calm when an important issue is at stake.This Sign can also be very temperamental; mood swings characterize itsemotional life and often the Dog needs to run off to be alone in orderto recuperate. Part of the problem is the result of this Sign's load ofirrational fears that turn into niggling anxieties that turn into hurtfeelings and occasional grouchiness. This sensitive Sign needs to warmup to others over time and graduallylearn to trust them.Without that trust as a foundation, Dogs can be judgmental and coarse.

The Dog's discerning nature does make it an excellent business person,one who can turn that picky, guarded nature into a keen sense of thetruth of another's motives. Where love is concerned, Dogs often have atough time finding the right match. They can be so anxious andoverwrought in the romance dance that they'llstress their partnerto the max! In any forum, this Sign is happiest when able to be quitephysically active; at home or at work, the Dog will always beconstructing something new or cleaning something up in order to makethings better. Dogs need to work on controlling their irrationalworries and would also be well-served to relax their mile-highstandards, which can sometimes wind up alienating the ones they love.

The most compatible match for a Dog is theTigeror theHorse


----------



## MessrMoony (Aug 10, 2005)

Rooster here


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 10, 2005)

Oops.

Me 10/23/1977 and DJ is 9/3/1975

looks like dj is turning into an old fart. hehehehehehehehehehhe 30 yrs old.


----------



## Zee (Aug 10, 2005)

SPM

If SPD is an old fart at 30, what does that make me - in the grave hehehe (im 32)


----------



## samandshawn (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 10, 2005)

lol I can watch him go over the hill first. My sister is 34 will be 35 in Dec. lol. He is getting grey hair and all too.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 10, 2005)

*samandshawn wrote:*


>


lolI like that.


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 10, 2005)

Angel you are a snake. DJ is a rabbit! Wow, what a match! A snake and a rabbit! *runs away*


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 10, 2005)

my b/f and i are both dogs and both water signs .. were toooooo much alike!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 10, 2005)

http://chinese.astrology.com/

Thats the link everyone! Look it up!


----------



## JimD (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 10, 2005)

That makes sence


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 10, 2005)

"The Monkey's love of self-indulgence can alsolead to other types of trouble. This Sign may have limited self-controlconcerning food, alcohol and other pleasurable activities."

Yep, I'm a monkey. The other attendees of the Boathouse Party may be able to attest to this. 

Laura

Hey, Jim D, I see you're a monkey, too! Hee hee.


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 10, 2005)

Oh My GOODNESS! I just found out I'm aMONKEY and my husband is a GOAT!!!!!!! LMAO!!!!!Oh, you have no idea how funny THAT is! 

SweetPeasMommy, You are NOWHERE NEAR being old!!!!!!! Youyoung whipersnapper! Don't make fun of your Elders!!!! Now Ihave to go take a nap!:bed:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 10, 2005)

I am a snake. I was right.

[align=center]




[/align][font=Arial,helvetica]
Diplomatic and popular, the Snake has the sensualart of seductiondown. This Sign is an interesting mix of gregariousness paired withintroversion, intuitive reasoning paired with savvy business skills.Snakes are considered to be lucky with money and will generally havemore than enough to live life to the fullest, regardless of howimportant it considers money to be; this may be due to the fact thatSnakes tend to be rather tight with cash. They're not stingy, they'resimply more mentally than physically active. Snakes tend to hang back abit in order to analyze a situation before jumping into it. Theircharming, seductive quality actually belies a rather retiring nature;this Sign is perfectly happy to spend the whole day curled up with agood book and, thus, can be mislabeled as being lazy.

The Snake is somewhat insecure deep down and tend to be a ratherjealous, possessive lover, behavior that can end up alienating lovedones. Despite these less-than-stellar tendencies, however, the Snakeoften proves irresistible and is a generous, loving partner.. Slightlydangerous and disarmingly smart, the Snake's philosophical andintuitive mind generally supersedes logic in favor of feelings andinstinct. Snakes will rely on their own gut reactions and intuitionsbefore turning to others for suggestions. This makes this Sign a greathand in any business venture, possessing the caution and smarts neededto get ahead.

Snakes are hard workers (when they see good reason to be!) and arepossessed of a keen intelligence. Snakes have incrediblefollow-through, once they get going, and they expect the same fromothers. Thus, their coworkers and employees had best stay on theirtoes, lest they anger the Snake and suffer its poisonous bite!

In general, of course, Snakes are generous and genteel, charming andappealing. Snakes must try to learn humility and to develop a strongersense of self. Once Snakes realize that confidence comes from within,they will finally be comfortable in their own skin.

The most compatible match for a Snake is theRoosteror theOx.

My hubby is a rabbit. 

[align=center]



[/align][font=Arial,helvetica]
Timid and attractive, the Rabbits of the Chinese Zodiac tend to actmore like bunnies, whether they like it or not! This Sign is extremelypopular and has a wide circle of family and friends. Its compassionatenature leads it to be very protective of those it holds dear, but whereromance is concerned, the Rabbit's sentimentality can lead it toidealize relationships. The sweet, sensitive Rabbit often ends upgiving more of itself to a partner than is realistic or healthy. Thegood news is, when this Sign goes off-balance, the Rabbit's core groupof friends and its stable home life help bring it back to center.

The Rabbit is a rather delicate Sign that needs a solid base in orderto thrive. Lacking close, supportive friends and family, the Rabbitmight just break down in tears at the first sign of conflict. Emotionalupsets in this Sign's life can even lead to physical illnesses. Rabbitsdislike arguments and other conflict and will try anything to avoid afight; this results in something of a pushover nature. Rabbits can alsolapse into pessimism and may seem stuck in life -- often to mask theirinsecure natures. Rabbits tend to move through life's lessons at theirown, rather contemplative pace; it's a waste of time to becomeexasperated with this Sign's seeming disinterest in facing its problemsand conquering them.

With the right partner -- meaning someone whose high principles won'tallow it to take advantage of this sensitive, giving Sign -- the Rabbitcan make an incredibly loving and protective partner or family member.Rabbits love to entertain at home and always make sure their house iscomfortable and tastefully-furnished. What Rabbits need most is astronger sense of self-worth and the security that comes with it. Theirdiscerning natures, coupled with some hard-won assertiveness, will helpthese happy creatures go far.

The most compatible match for a Rabbit is theGoator thePig

Ugh that is not good. Snakes eat rabbits. noooooooooooooooooo
[/font][/font]


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 10, 2005)

*Laura wrote:*


> "The Monkey's love of self-indulgence can also lead to othertypes of trouble. This Sign may have limited self-control concerningfood, alcohol and other pleasurable activities."
> 
> Yep, I'm a monkey. The other attendees of the Boathouse Party may be able to attest to this.
> 
> ...




NOO LARUA! You are a goat! Silly!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 10, 2005)

Whoever knows Carolyn's date of birth, pleaselet us know her sign. Don't disclose her year (age) or she'llget bent out of shape and delete the whole thread!

Laura


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 10, 2005)

I have no idea! I think i was a rabbit?! my birthday is 28/10/87


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 10, 2005)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*


> *Laura wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Yep, I'm amonkey. The other attendees of the Boathouse Party may beable to attest to this.
> ...



Oops! Hee hee. I did it wrong! 

I wanna be a monkey. They have more fun!

:monkey:

I'm SOOOOO not "creative" or "esoteric". What the heck is"esoteric" anyway? I'd never use a fru-fru word likethat! I'm a monkey. I said it once and I'll say itagain.


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 10, 2005)

Linz- you are the same as me ) WOO HOO!!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 10, 2005)

you are a rabbit linz.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 10, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


>


My wife is a Monkey too. 



I'm a



Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 10, 2005)

Don't forget to vote in the polls. So we can see the results. :dunno:

Rainbows!


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm this:







The Rooster is the strutting peacock of the Chinese Zodiac! These quickthinkers are practical and resourceful, preferring to stick to what istried and true rather than taking messy, unnecessary risks. Roostersare keenly observant. It's hard to slip anything past a Rooster, sincethey seem to have eyes in the backs of their heads! This quality canlead others to think the Rooster is psychic, but that's not generallythe case; instead, this Sign enjoys a keen attention to detail thatmakes it a whiz at anything requiring close analysis. Roosters makegreat lawyers, brain surgeons and accountants, to name a few of thisSign's possible occupations. Above all else, the Rooster is verystraightforward and rewards others' honesty in kind.

Roosters aren't shifty or cagey and have no interest in hiding behind afacade. They are the proverbial open book, telling the truth andkeeping their word. If you show your hand, the Rooster will respect youfor it. This kind of trusting behavior can tempt tricksters to pull afast one on the Rooster, but that would be a bad move! Remember, thisSign doesn't indulge in flights of fancy and keeps those eyes wide openat all times.

Roosters tend to be perfectionists and expect to be in control,especially over their appearance. Primping and posing for the Roostercan go on forever! Being noticed and admired is an aphrodisiac forRoosters, and they can go a long time on a few kind words. Roostersalso adore being out on the town, especially if they're in the companyof adoring friends. The Rooster will also be the best-dressed one ofthe bunch -- style counts with this Sign, regardless of the cost.

Roosters also expect to be in control of their surroundings, includingwhoever happens to be in those surroundings. Roosters keep animpeccably neat house and expect their lovers, housemates and familymembers to maintain the same high standards of dress and conduct asthey do. This can cause problems with other, more relaxed types whojust want to be accepted as is. The Rooster needs the right partner,one who understands this Sign's basically conservative nature. With theright person, the Rooster can be the most loyal, trusting andsupportive mate around, one who bends over backward to please its lovedones. Some Signs may just end up feeling hen-pecked, however.

Roosters need to learn to value their heart and soul as much as theirgood looks. Their excellent people skills and sharp minds are qualitiesthat others will appreciate as much as a pretty face. This Sign wouldalso do well to learn to adopt the philosophy of "live and let live";perhaps an appeal to the Rooster's logic -- that it's inefficient towaste time nagging others -- will help this Sign learn to let others bewhomever and however they are.

The most compatible match for a Rooster is theOxor theSnake.


----------



## mini lop luva (Aug 10, 2005)

I am a goat baaaaaaaa lol xxx georgie


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm a goat! 

But I"m actually very organized and the loving thing is all wrong....:?


----------



## bunsforlife (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm a monkey and Shawn is a Dragon ::grins::

Monkey is one of the more compatiable signs for Dragon although Dragon isnt for Monkey =p

and yes... I am VERY accident prone


----------



## Nicky Snow (Aug 11, 2005)

hey Stanley's mum i'm a goat too, and notnaturally the "organized" type (i have to make an effort), and theloving thing was spot on for me. Go figure!

Nicole


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 11, 2005)

Can somebody please tell me what mine is? My date of birth is the 16th Of december 1990. Thanks.


----------



## ruka (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm a bunny. Woot woot.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 11, 2005)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote:*


> Can somebody please tell me what mine is? My date of birthis the 16th Of december 1990. Thanks.



[align=center]



[/align][font=Arial,helvetica]
Thank goodness for open spaces, because the Horse needs plenty of roomto roam! Energetic, good with money and very fond of travel, Horses arethe nomads of the Chinese Zodiac, roaming from one place or project tothe next. All of this Sign's incessant activity and searching may be tosatisfy a deep-rooted desire to fit in. Paradoxically, Horses feel asimultaneous yearning for independence and freedom.

Horses crave love and intimacy, which is a double-edged sword since itoften leads them to feel trapped. Love connections tend to come easilyto Horses, since they exude the kind of raw sex appeal that is a magnetto others. This Sign tends to come on very strong in the beginning ofthe relationship, having an almost innate sense of romance andseduction. Horses are seducers in general; check out any A-list partyand you're bound to find the Horse in attendance. This Sign possesses asharp wit and a scintillating presence; it really knows how to work acrowd. Surprisingly, Horses tend to feel a bit inferior to their peers,a misconception that causes them to drift from group to group out of anirrational fear of being exposed as a fraud.

An impatient streak can lead Horses to be less than sensitive toothers' needs. These colts would rather take a situation firmly in handas opposed to waiting for others to weigh in or come to terms with it.The lone wolf inside the Horse can at times push others away, but thisalso makes this Sign stronger and is a key to its success. Horses areself-reliant and, though they might lose interest fast in a tedious,nine-to-five day job, are willing to do the work necessary to get ahead.

Horses tend not to look much at the big picture; instead they justfollow their whims, which can result in a trail of prematurely endedrelationships, jobs, projects and so on. This Sign really knows how tomotivate others, though, and get a lot accomplished. Once they findsome peace within themselves, they can curb their wandering tendenciesand learn to appreciate what's in their own backyard.

The most compatible match for a Horse is theDogor theTiger.
[/font]


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 11, 2005)

Im not suprised at all that most of the people on here are monkeys!

LOL!

-Danielle


----------



## Trina (Aug 11, 2005)

I was born in 1992; so that makes me a monkey.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks Laura. Woo I'm a horse!!!:bunnydance:


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Nicky Snow wrote:*


> hey Stanley's mum i'm a goat too, and not naturally the"organized" type (i have to make an effort), and the loving thing wasspot on for me. Go figure!
> 
> Nicole
> 
> ...


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm a rabbit through and through.


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm a horse!!


----------



##  (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm a dog! I just read what the characteristicsare and they are me to a perfect t. Well, except for thecleaning part, I'm not really good at that.


----------

